# Just a few frames from my collection



## Son (Apr 6, 2007)

The majority of my collection is from the Tampa Bay area and are personal finds.


----------



## IFLY4U (Apr 7, 2007)

That is a great collection. With all of the construction in and around Huntsville, It makes me want to get back out in the dirt looking.


----------



## Son (Apr 7, 2007)

*Just a few*

In most parts of Florida, collectors have been denied access to look for artifacts on construction sites. If caught on a designated construction site in Hillsborough Co. it's a felony. I'm sure this law is an attempt to keep vandals out, but it only keeps out good folks who would collect, preserve artifacts and report vandalism. Vandals and crooks don't abide by laws.


----------



## stev (Apr 7, 2007)

Its a collection to be proud of.I wish a had a collection like that.Just getting started on indian artifacts.


----------



## Bow Only (Apr 7, 2007)

It's ashame that those cases must stay under lock and key.  It just shows what society has come to.  Although Son's collection is extremely nice, his arrangement of points is somewhat "discombobulated."  That might not be a real word but it just seemed to fit.  I think it has to do with him having that "get mad" gene the Hatfield's and McCoy's had.  


Son, I'll trade you this case for the second case with red foam backing.  And I'll throw in 2 broken Duvals.


----------



## stev (Apr 7, 2007)

Bow Only said:


> It's ashame that those cases must stay under lock and key.  It just shows what society has come to.  Although Son's collection is extremely nice, his arrangement of points is somewhat "discombobulated."  That might not be a real word but it just seemed to fit.  I think it has to do with him having that "get mad" gene the Hatfield's and McCoy's had.
> 
> 
> Son, I'll trade you this case for the second case with red foam backing.  And I'll throw in 2 broken Duvals.


how much do you want for that case.


----------



## Bow Only (Apr 7, 2007)

Too many memories to sell that case Stev.  I was just messing with Son.  It would take a lot more cases just like that to even get somewhere near that one case of his.


----------



## Sixes (Apr 7, 2007)

Great frames, both Son and Bow Only!

Son,
What is the big point in the bottom left case on the far right above the Bolens. Looks like its pushing 5 inches?

The Fla points are always the most unique looking points with their colorations. If you ever want to donate a couple of your broke ones or rough ones, I know someone who would display them and be very proud of them (me)


----------



## Sixes (Apr 7, 2007)

I didn`t get to look much this year, semed like the weather was bad every time I had a day off.
Here is the pic of the best I found this year:


----------



## Bow Only (Apr 7, 2007)

That's not a Suwanee, it's THE SUWANEE!


----------



## Son (Apr 7, 2007)

*Just a few*

Some nice quartz there.

The big point on the right above the bolens is a Suwannee from Pasco Co. Fl. 5.5 inches

Here's a better picture of it. The best I've ever seen. Not the largest, but super in workmanship.


----------



## Bow Only (Apr 7, 2007)

Just in case some of you fellars don't know, that there is an arrowhead.


----------



## Son (Apr 7, 2007)

*Just a few*

Some of the Bolen points in that frame.




















Bows messing with me again, guess it's payback for me talking about his Duvals....lol


----------



## Bow Only (Apr 7, 2007)

If there's a finer "E-notch" out there I haven't seen it.  In the picture of the 3 Bolen Plains, is the bottom right the type they made that transitioned to the Kirk Corner Notch.


----------



## Son (Apr 7, 2007)

*Just a few*

All are beveled except for the E, or expanded notch, it's a plain. No that's not a forerunner of the Kirk, it's more close to the high notch or Hardin.

Here's a Highnotch Bolen Plain,


----------



## Son (Apr 7, 2007)

*Just a few*

And the finest Florida Kirk Cornernotch. It's made of raw coral and a personal find from Hillsborough Co. Fl. I found it while on a fishing trip.






The finest Georgia Kirk Cornernotch I've found.


----------



## Sixes (Apr 7, 2007)

Amazing points!

How bout some closeups of the Paleos and the Fla points from the bottom right case, I love the color of those points and its a shame the material never reached to north GA.


----------



## Son (Apr 7, 2007)

*just a few...*


----------



## Son (Apr 7, 2007)

*Just a few*

Might get some twice, hard to keep up with so many.


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm not into collecting or hunting for artifacts, but this is one cool and impressive thread. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Son (Apr 7, 2007)

*Just a few...*

My favorites are made of Florida Agatized Miocene coral. many of em are translucent.


----------



## Bow Only (Apr 8, 2007)

Son, why is that one from Seminole County heat treated?  It shouldn't be.


----------



## choctawlb (Apr 8, 2007)

Really nice pieces. Thanks to ya'll for sharing.
Ken


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2007)

Those are some really nice collections ya`ll. 

That big pink blade with the potlids looks more like it was in a fire rather than bein` purposely heatreated chert.


----------



## Son (Apr 8, 2007)

*Just a few*

The red Simpson with the firepops was found in a burned off field. Evidently the field was plowed, allowed to grow up with grass and weeds, then burned off. Heated too fast, cooled too quick causing the pops you see. Sure wish I had found it before the fire.

Here's another with a strange red color, color caused by the pond water it was found in. The pond was dry when I found it. It's a kirk made of raw coastal plains chert.


----------



## Son (Apr 12, 2007)

*just a few more points to look at.*


----------



## Son (Apr 12, 2007)

*just a few more points to look at.*

Fl Newnan





Fl Lochloosa Newnan






Thonotosassa point





One notch Fl Citrus blade made of pinhead coral


----------



## Son (Apr 15, 2007)

*Just a few...*

In my opinion, this is the finest coral point I've found. It's a Florida Newnan from Pinellas Co. on the west side of Lake Tarpon.


----------



## Son (Apr 15, 2007)

*Just a few...*

Florida Hernando points








couple from Ga in this picture




Pasco Co. Fl.




Hillsborough co Fl




Polk Co. Fl.


----------



## Son (Apr 15, 2007)

*Just a few*

Matt showed an ulna bone the other day. Thought I would show what they look like in pristine condition. I've been fortunate to find two of these deer ulna bone awls. These two came from a plowed field site that dates to about 1000 AD.


----------



## Son (Apr 15, 2007)

*just a few.....*

More deer bone from the same site. These are knapping tools, keep in mind, most of the points these folks were making were small.


----------



## Son (Apr 15, 2007)

*Just a few...*

Examples of some of the antler points and point preforms I found there.


----------



## Son (Apr 15, 2007)

*Just a few....*

This is a deer antler showing how the Indians cut the tips off to make arrowheads. Also a bone needle.


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Apr 20, 2007)

Got arrowheads?


----------



## Son (Apr 22, 2007)

*Just a few points..*

Yes, have some arrowheads, but most are spears and/or knives. Arrowheads are small, lightweight to allow a good trajectory.
Here are some small Alabama quartz arrowheads


----------

